# This weekend or bust..



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

IMO,if these fish don't start to show in some numbers this weekend,they won't period.. jmo

They've made a relativly small showing at s end of OI,ramp 38,and the point.. Temps are going to plunge on Fri into the weekend,hopefully they'll start doin what they are suppose to do here in Hatteras..


----------



## CGSurfCaster (Dec 27, 2006)

Drumdum,

Are there many people out there fishing now? Are the numbers down alot since the warm weather has kept the stripers to the north, or is it about the usual number for Jan?

Also, what is the bait situation? Looking at maybe heading east next weekend.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

It's about the same amount of folks for this late in Jan. I think the reason why is because there has been decent speckle trout,flounder,blowtoads,a few seamullet,and some huge sharks... 
There has been bait when the weather allows the netters to get out there.. This cold snap should push even more bait down,because of the bait I have heard of up north.. Hopefully the stripers will follow...


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i think youre right on the money with that DD.....been watching it myself....have a friend that lives there....he swears they're coming....i told him if this cold snap doesnt last another week then VA is keeping the stripers this year. I personally cant wait for spring!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Yo DD...*

18-20 outta the WSW - > was plannin on heading out for some pre-berfday fishin - but thinkin' 18-20 mph might be a blow out?


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Coastal Waters Forecast
National Weather Service Newport/morehead City Nc
250 Am Est Thu Jan 25 2007
From S Of Currituck Beach Light To N Of Surf City Nc Out 20 Nm...
Including The Albemarle And Pamlico Sounds And The Monitor National
Marine Sanctuary
Amz152-154-252130-
/o.can.kmhx.sc.y.0007.070125t2000z-070126t0200z/
/o.ext.kmhx.gl.w.0003.070126t0200z-070126t1200z/
S Of Oregon Inlet To Cape Hatteras Nc Out 20 Nm-
S Of Cape Hatteras To Ocracoke Inlet Nc Out 20 Nm
Including The Monitor National Marine Sanctuary-
250 Am Est Thu Jan 25 2007

Gale Warning Now In Effect From This Evening Through Friday
Morning

Today
Nw Winds 10 To 15 Kt...increasing To 20 To 25 Kt. Seas 2 To
3 Ft...building To 3 To 5 Ft This Afternoon.

Tonight
Nw Winds 30 To 40 Kt With Higher Gusts. Seas 7 To 10 Ft.

Fri
Nw Winds 25 To 35 Kt...diminishing To 20 To 25 Kt In The
Afternoon. Seas 6 To 9 Ft...subsiding To 4 To 7 Ft In The Afternoon.

Fri Night
W Winds 15 To 20 Kt. Seas 3 To 5 Ft. 

Sat And Sat Night
W Winds 20 To 25 Kt. Seas 4 To 6 Ft.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

if this was late spring.....i'd be all over the point looking for drummies!


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> IMO,if these fish don't start to show in some numbers this weekend,they won't period.. jmo
> 
> They've made a relativly small showing at s end of OI,ramp 38,and the point.. Temps are going to plunge on Fri into the weekend,hopefully they'll start doin what they are suppose to do here in Hatteras..


Sue and I saw several bait slicks/birds diving today on the James River while crossing the M&M. Mighty late for the river. Good luck.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

ooops....


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

As in ...oooopps,wrong post...the R


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

the rhondel said:


> As in ...oooopps,wrong post...the R


old age....:beer:  ...you get the pass


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

You're obviously referring to Hat..aaaaaah,wuz hiz name...ok,I do have my moments as in where's the bait....the R


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*Too much wind*

A couple of us were going to try the striper this weekend...the water temps seem good but the blow looks bad. We all backed out.

Anyone else going?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

sandcruiser said:


> A couple of us were going to try the striper this weekend...the water temps seem good but the blow looks bad. We all backed out.
> 
> Anyone else going?


Yeah- looks like I'm cancelling and will head out on Super Bowl Weekend.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

..phht!..fair weather feeshermen :redface: ....the R


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Yeah- looks like I'm cancelling and will head out on Super Bowl Weekend.


From grocery shopping to window shopping... damn son.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Yeah- looks like I'm cancelling and will head out on Super Bowl Weekend.


 Tater and I are gonna give it a shot tomorrow,at least a "half hearted attempt" anyway..  

Can't ketcha feesh wid no line in da water,Al..


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Tater and I are gonna give it a shot tomorrow,at least a "half hearted attempt" anyway..
> 
> Can't ketcha feesh wid no line in da water,Al..



I know DD-betcha you and Tater get in em and I eat my werds. I hope Marshall gets ta go grocery shoppin fer em too..... they's bailin a few 40lber's my way on the tube ride up my way..towards the Carolina line-if'n the weather lays down-I got a tube ride lined up on Sunday-

If'n there weren't a gail warnin-i'd make the trip.
Will be South next weekend-rain or shine-heard there's a Wheeler 1033 with my name on( hopin' its makin its way to the island ).


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> I know DD-betcha you and Tater get in em and I eat my werds. I hope Marshall gets ta go grocery shoppin fer em too..... they's bailin a few 40lber's my way on the tube ride up my way..towards the Carolina line-if'n the weather lays down-I got a tube ride lined up on Sunday-
> 
> If'n there weren't a gail warnin-i'd make the trip.
> Will be South next weekend-rain or shine-heard there's a Wheeler 1033 with my name on( hopin' its makin its way to the island ).


 Oh,I don't blame ya for staying for the tuberide,cause they're catch'n much better'n we are down here,that's a fact...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

capt wanted to go out today-

Will post pics and report on the boating forum-

We's about 1 mile from the Nc line and about 1 1/2 miles out.

Like shootin fish in a barrel:fishing:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> capt wanted to go out today-
> 
> Will post pics and report on the boating forum-
> 
> ...


 Good deal,glad ta hear ya gottem.. Tater and I struck out just skates,but fishin with Tater is an adventure in itself...


----------

